# Can't believe this...(sorry TMI)



## Hellylou

It's been over 2 months since I lost my baby. I delivered on 10th Sept and had the ERPC on 20th September. I had my first AF on 18th Oct, and today I just got my 2nd AF, pretty much bang on time. Both have looked slightly different to normal but I took that as to be expected. But just now I passed a piece of placenta! It was about an inch wide, and unmistakeable. I feel fine, I have had no bleeding between periods. How is this possible? I haven't taken any pregnancy tests, I am terrified in case it still shows a positive. Should I tell the doctor? I don't think I can cope with going back to hospital. Could that just have been the last of it? But how on earth could it still be there now???!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## SarahJane

I know it is scary but I do think you need to go and get checked out babe. If only to make sure you are ok. It won't hurt to tell the doctors and ask for some advice xxx

Hugs xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I agree with Sarah..I wish I could be of more help. I know when i lost Ava I only had a small clot left inside me (They did a sonogram before releasing me) and they said i would pass it on my own and I did a few days later. it does seem long for this to happen, that iswhy I feel it is best to call the doc.
I am so sorry, Helen..XOOXO Please let us know what happens.
Thinking of you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm sorry hon, but I would go and ask as well, to put your mind at ease. It was defo placenta, not just a piece of lining or a clot? I know my first couple of AF's were very clotty. I wouldn't know how to tell the difference though TBH, as I never got to see my DD's placenta and the boys' one was all grey and shrivelled by the time I got it back from Histology so didn't look normal. sorry I can't be of more help. xxx


----------



## Hellylou

Thanks, ladies - sorry about that it was 11pm and I was freaking out. It was definitely placenta. I examined it very carefully and recognized it instantly from the first week after delivery when I was passing the same. I didn't even keep it, I just freaked out.

I am _still_ waiting for my follow up appointment over 2 months later...!!! I have chased it, OH has chased it, we keep getting promises of callbacks with nothing. Consultant's secretary has promised to call me today with an appointment so I will wait to see consultant and tell her about it. She can sort out a scan for me if needed. I mean, I'm not having any other physical symptoms. It was just really really confusing and upsetting, not to mention a bit worrying.


----------



## collie_crazy

Definitely make sure you tell them and make sure they check you out again :hugs: As you know it took them 8 weeks after delivery to final scan me and find retained placenta - I wasnt having any pains etc but they said my bloods were showing signs of infection as the placenta can become necrotic if left inside for too long :hugs: Hope you get it sorted and manage to speak to someone today!


----------



## yazoo

Definitely mention it hun. Let us know how you get on. :flower:


----------



## KamIAm

:hugs::hugs: Ooo! I would definately call the doctor and be checked out, even just to make sure all is fine... I passed huge clots but that only lasted the first month, not 2 months, everyone is different, but I wouldn't just leave it be tho Hon' .... Hope you get a call back SOON... Wow, I haven't heard of such a thing, your STILL waiting to see the doctor?? That's terrible! Keeping you in my prayers...


----------



## mhazzab

Hellylou said:


> Thanks, ladies - sorry about that it was 11pm and I was freaking out. It was definitely placenta. I examined it very carefully and recognized it instantly from the first week after delivery when I was passing the same. I didn't even keep it, I just freaked out.
> 
> I am _still_ waiting for my follow up appointment over 2 months later...!!! I have chased it, OH has chased it, we keep getting promises of callbacks with nothing. Consultant's secretary has promised to call me today with an appointment so I will wait to see consultant and tell her about it. She can sort out a scan for me if needed. I mean, I'm not having any other physical symptoms. It was just really really confusing and upsetting, not to mention a bit worrying.

I'm really sorry you are having to deal with this. If you are sure it was placenta, then I think you should definately see your doctor, just to be on the safe side? I'm sure all is fine though if you have no other problems. I bled for 14 weeks and they could find no reason for it - I guess what I am saying is, everyone is different, but it's always best to involve doctor if you feel something isn't right.

it's shocking that you are still waiting for your appointment. I had mine at 8 weeks post delivery, but, I was told it would take until then to get all my test results back, so I was expecting the wait. Its not fair to keep telling you they will call and then they dont. that's the last thing you need.

big hugs to you, try not to get too worried about the placenta xxxxxxx


----------



## jojo23

so sorry for your loss hun and as the girls said def get it checked out just for peace of mind...my 2 AFs after i delivered Lily were totally different and i did pass alot of clots etc which i thought was expected! really hope you get things sorted hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hellylou

Thanks. Spoke to consultant's secretary and she still hasn't sorted it, and promised to ring tomorrow as she hasn't seen consultant yet.:dohh:

Things have really hit a low. I went in to work today and I was already a bit delicate from all that has been going on in the last week, and then last night's events, and what happens? One of our very nastiest rudest members of the public comes in, angry about something stupid and trivial as usual, and starts shouting at me! I tried to handle it, but I just couldn't, and I ended up having to come home and have spent all day crying, talking to the doctor, a counsellor, and family. I am a mess. I think I'm going to be off work again. :cry:

I had been doing so well, too. The counsellor said I have been in denial and now I need to let it out and grieve. And boy, is it coming out! :cry::cry: I don't think I have ever been this low...


----------



## mhazzab

I'm so sorry, Helen. Take the time off work that you need, dont rush yourself. If there is anything I can do for you...well, you know. Always here for you xxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

So sorry Helen - as Amanda says, take your time and let it out, it has to come out. You're having such a rough time, it's not fair. I hope your counsellor can help you, and your family to get through this bit and I hope things get easier on you soon. All my love, here for you anytime. xxx


----------



## jojo23

awe the girls are right hun take all the time you need!! its such a long process and we all have different ways of grieving but let it all out whenever you need to...we're always here for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amotherslove

:( *hugs* <3 so sorry


----------



## KamIAm

Helen, you do what is right for YOU... take all the time YOU need..... There is no wrong or right in this crazy journey Hon' ... Just know it's OK, you will have good times and bad... and we'll be there always ... Holding each other up when someone needs it.... We gotcha' babe :winkwink:


----------



## collie_crazy

I can only echo what the other girls have said - just take your time and let it all out :hugs: dont rush back to work - you know what you dont get any thanks for it! Grief isnt a straight forward path from A-Z its like being on a rollercoaster some days you will be up and feeling that you can make it on the journey and others you will be so low that you cant imagine ever being happy. But we wil all get there wherever there is! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry: I am so sorry, Helen. You need to take more time if that is what it takes. It has been 8 months for me and I go in and out of this sadness. I don't work and I can't imagine how I would handle being in a work place, I am just am so sorry.. :cry::cry::cry: You need to take care of you.. Sending love and prayers and kisses and hugs..I hope things get a bit easier as time goes ,,XOXOOXOXOXOXOO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Remember I am always a message away, always here for you.. Andrea


----------



## Nikki_d72

How are you doing now, Helen? I'm thinking of you honey xxxx


----------



## mhazzab

Nikki_d72 said:


> How are you doing now, Helen? I'm thinking of you honey xxxx

snap, Nikki...I was about to ask the same thing! have been thinking of you today, Helen :hugs: xx


----------



## Hellylou

Thank you everyone. You are all so lovely. :cry::cry:

I have been pretty bad lately, and I got signed off work for 2 weeks, and I'm sorting out some counselling, so I am hoping this will help me get through this. Things have been very strained at home, but knowing I don't have to worry about work for a while is helping. There is a lot to deal with at the moment but I think it may not be as hopeless as I thought...

I also have my appointment with consultant on Monday at last, so hopefully that will help get some answers. I am also looking into memorials for Thomas. I think I hit rock bottom this week but the only way is up... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Ow, babe - I really hope you get out of the hole soon. You have all my love xxx


----------

